# Stray Cat "saves" autistic boy from silence



## Shannon Richey (Nov 4, 2009)

Please take time to read this rather lengthy but worth it article. Yet another reason we love cats and should encourage everyone to open their heart and home to a cat in need: 

Boy trapped in his own world refused to even smile... until a stray cat changed his life | Mail Online


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

What a great story! I was in tears! I nannied for a little girl with severe autism this morning, and she LOVED her kitty.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Lovely story. A good friend of mine has an autistic daughter, and he says her cat has done wonders for her too.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

What a great story! Animals can really do wonders. 

I saw a story on the news about a week ago where a young girl who previously couldn't be taken anywhere was now able to even go to Disneyland with her family thanks to their dog... she would follow the dog on a leash, kind of like she thinks she's walking it I suppose, but in reality the mother is guiding where the dog goes. It's just been fabulous for the family to be able to have their daughter go places with them, without kicking and screaming.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Brought tears, wish everyone knew how special citters really are.


----------

